
Black Mirror's third season opens with a vicious take on social media - _o_
https://www.theverge.com/2016/10/24/13379204/black-mirror-season-3-episode-1-nosedive-recap
======
mikestew
Umm, welcome, time traveler from two years ago? I'll try not to spoil season 4
for you.

------
klez
Sorry to be that guy, but (2016)

